# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [A adopter] Caroline, Trompette, Bouchon et Moon

## White Rabbit

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Caroline, Trompette,
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 1 an 10 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 75 - Paris
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* sauvetage@white-rabbit.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 


*Leur histoire*
Caroline, Trompette, Bouchon et Moon sont 4 rates nées en 2021 (mars, mai et août). Elles ont été réhabilitées en décembre 2021 d'un laboratoire où elles étaient reproductrices. Elles sont actuellement en famille d'accueil en région parisienne.





*Leur caractère*
Les 4 rates sont très curieuses et adorent explorer leur environnement au cours de leurs longues sorties. Elles s'entendent très bien et dorment souvent toutes ensembles. Trompette et Bouchon apprécient de pouvoir s'amuser avec un plumeau. 
Peu disposées à grimper après leur arrivée en FA, les 4 rates commencent à prendre possession de leur cage dans son ensemble et à découvrir les hauteurs. Elles aiment d'ailleurs dormir dans les hamacs qui sont à leur disposition.
Elles n'apprécient par contre pas particulièrement être manipulées ou caressées, mais sont bien habituées à l'humain et acceptent de prendre de la nourriture dans la main.
Caroline, Bouchon, Trompette et Moon ont besoin de temps pour être en confiance dans un nouvel environnement.
Leur famille d'accueil les décrit comme "mignonnes". 


*Particularités*
Bouchon a la queue en tire-bouchon.





*Conditions d'adoption*:
Adoption dans l'idéal par 4, mais il est également possible de les adopter par groupe de 2.
Elles sont actuellement en région parisienne.
Covoiturage accepté dans toute la France.
Pour plus d'informations: sauvetage@white-rabbit.org
Pour en savoir plus sur nos conditions d'adoption: Conditions d'adoption rats
Pour déposer une demande d'adoption: Formulaire d'adoption

----------


## White Rabbit

Les puces sont décrites par leur familles d'accueil comme des rates "adorables et très curieuses". Elles s'approchent des barreaux de la cage quand leur FA arrive et profitent pleinement de leurs sorties, dont elles raffolent.

----------


## White Rabbit

Les miss sont très gourmandes et adorent leurs gamelles de nourriture fraîche (endive, avocat, tomates cerises, concombre, pomme, carotte...) qu'elles vident avec délectation.
Elles apprécient également beaucoup leurs sorties quotidiennes: elles les attendent avec impatience, et courent et sautillent de joie lorsqu'elles sortent de leur cage.   :Smile:  
Caroline, Trompette, Bouchon et Moon s'entendent à merveille et ne se disputent jamais.

----------


## White Rabbit

Les puces apprécient toujours autant leurs gamelles de frais, et les grains de maïs que leur famille d'accueil cachent dans les jeux d'intelligence lorsque les rates sont en sortie.


Elles aiment beaucoup leur sortie du soir, même si Moon et Bouchon ont toujours peur des bruits inattendus. Les 4 rates ne mordent jamais, par contre elles n'aiment pas être attrapées ou caressées.

----------


## GADYNETTE

elles sont choupinettes

----------

